# sick puppy



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

my 2 year old lab has developed a little bit of a problem. It has been going on now for 2 days. she won't eat but is drinking water. she is also eating a lot of grass. she is also pucking everything up. other than that she seems fine she still runs around and plays with the little dog. thanks for any replies. she is going to the vet tomarow


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

did you change her food recently?


----------



## Tagen (May 14, 2008)

vomiting could be a number of things, but the good thing is your lab is still active and in good spirits it sounds like. Your vet should be able to figure out what's going on. Is she keeping water down?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

no i didn't change her food and last night i gave her a little bit of lunch meat and she kept that down. she seems to be doing a little better this morning but she will be going to the vet later


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

well i took her to the vet on friday and he ran some test and thought that she had just gotten into something and he told me to bring her back on monday if she kept puking and not eating her food. well she still hasn't touched her food but she quit puking so i took her back in yesterday and now he thinks she may have a food intolerence, because i have been feeding her chicken breast and brown rice just to get her to eat. does anybody have any experiance with food intalorences and if so can you recomend some food... thanks for the help


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My Lab was diagnosed as being intolerant of wheat products when he was younger. He's better now than he used to be. The vet told me he might grow out of it and to some degree he has. I think the first thing you need to do is nail down what ingredient is causing the discomfort. It's likely to be one of the main ingredients because those are the things in substantial quantities in the food. I would have her go on a lean hamburger/rice diet for a few days to let her innards get settled, then I'd try her on a food with completely different ingredients than the one you are feeding. Mix the food at first just a little at a time with the hamburger/rice mix. Then day by day, add more food and less burger/rice. I'd also feed her some yogurt each day for awhile to get the good bacteria working again. Those were the instructions I was given when my dog had his problems.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you i will try that. we got her some new food that is fish and patato and she ate the little bit i gave her up. i will mix it with the chicken/rice diet. the vet that i went to didn't really tell me a whole lot to do he just said try feeding her different food


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe it. I probably made half a dozen trips to various vets and none of them really could find any answers as to why my dog wasn't able to digest his food. He had the runs off and on for months. He's probably tried more brands of feed than any dog out there. On the last trip to the vet's office, he was looked at by an older doc. I think there's something to be said for experience. That old guy just wondered out loud if I was feeding my dog wheat, which he claimed was the most commonly found irritant in feeds. As I looked around, I found that most feeds contain wheat in one form or another. I now feed Black Gold, which uses corn, and my dog has been solid in the 4 years or so since.


----------

